# Our shelter has lots of openings!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

We had a terrific week for adoptions. People answered the clarion call (and Craigslist and Facebook pleas) to come and meet a new forever friend and adopt! I can't speak for the dogs, but for the cats we have 2 intake rooms and one is completely empty. We have 2 transition rooms (they go there for holding when almost ready to go to adoption floor) and one is empty and the second is only 2/3 full and on the adoption floor we have about 10 vacancies!  At our Petsmart we have 6 vacancies! 

My only concern is how many of these are not going to stick?, how many of these are going to be returned right after Christmas? :cussing

There is nothing worse than seeing a cat come back from a home - no matter the reason. I hate to sound negative in the midst of such happy news but I just can't help but think of this. I know my shelter is not unique so for those that send prayers up, pray that those people that adopt will consider all those animals as family and provide forever homes - everywhere in the world!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Well I hope they stick. I think they would bring Blanco back :sad:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Already got a call from a woman that is afraid her cat is not fitting in. It's only been 2 days and she agreed to give it more time but still a disappointment. Luckily one of our caretakers has generously volunteered to go to her house and help with tips on getting the cat to come out from under the bed.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

My last two long term foster spent longer than that basically living up a chimney!

Hope your caretaker manages to explain that cats don't always settle instantly.

The Rescue I am involved with only adopts to previous successful adopters before Christmas - it is such a difficult decision which is best to do.


----------

